# Lectures on Theology -- John Dick



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2007)

John Dick's _Lectures on Theology_ are available online:

Vol. 1

Vol. 2


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2007)

The Tentmaker Publications edition is available for purchase at Reformation Heritage Books.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 27, 2007)

Was John Dick a Seceder?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Was John Dick a Seceder?



He was a pastor and professor of theology in the United Secession Church. There is a link to a biographical sketch of him which discusses his ministerial career in the OP.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 27, 2007)

I remember reading his systematic theology some years ago. Somewhere (volume 1, I think), he comes out in favor of the possibility of life on other planets, seeing no biblical reason why it could not be so - which I thought was interesting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2008)

William Cunningham in his _Theological Lectures_ commends John Dick's _Lectures in Theology_.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 3, 2008)

bookslover said:


> I remember reading his systematic theology some years ago. Somewhere (volume 1, I think), he comes out in favor of the possibility of life on other planets, seeing no biblical reason why it could not be so - which I thought was interesting.



Sounds scary


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2008)

John Dick, _Lectures on Theology_, 1:6-7 on systematic theology:



> It is granted, that the Scriptures do not deliver religion to us in that artificial form which we find in the writings of the schoolmen … although there is certainly an approach to it in some parts of the Bible … but no man, I think, who is in possession of his senses, and understands what he is saying, will deny, that religion is systematic. The Word of God is not an assemblage of writings which have no other relation to each other but juxtaposition … There is arrangement here … although it may require time and patience to discover it … The study of the Scriptures is not recommended to us, that we may load our memories with a multitude of unconnected ideas, but that we may bring together and combine the truths which are scattered up and down in them, and thus “understand what the will of the Lord is.”


----------

